# Do you shave yourself?



## energeticelephant (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't shave "down there" but I do keep it trim (it makes it smell less and I don't have hair peaking out of my bathing suit :crazy.

As for my legs, I stopped shaving them a long time ago. It's a lot of work and I have blonde hair so people don't really notice it anyway. Besides, I don't really understand the trend...like I said, it's a lot of work to maintain (and when you have RA and difficulty showering in general, you want things to be as easy as possible).

I shave my pits for the smell. Unshaved pits = stinky...no matter how much deodorant you put on!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jun 27, 2010)

It's my private business and the only ones who know are the partners who I allow to see.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

thirtiesgirl said:


> It's my private business and the only ones who know are the partners who I allow to see.


 
Can I see?


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

HollyGolightly said:


> I find it creepy when men prefer little or no hair down there. Who wants to look like an eight year old girl? And more importantly, who wants to make love to somebody who looks like an eight year old girl? As far as I'm concerned whether a girl has pubic hair or not shouldn't be a top priority for a bloke, it creeps me out when it is.
> I went through a phase where I shaved down there but it wasn't because I wanted to, it was because of social expectations. For some reason it seems to be fashionable for a woman to look like they haven't gone through puberty. It's meant to be there so why shave/wax it? It looks disgusting when the stubble is growing back as well. It's not worth it.


 

I also find it very freaky that guys/girls want you to shave there. One of my exs(who was male)always was always hinting for me to shave my goodies. It was a truly creepy feeling. I did once for shits and grins, when I was younger, to see what it was all about, but it was itchy, I got irritated and all ingrown hairs when it grew back. I also found myself not feeling sexy at all when I felt like I looked pre-pubecent. I was with a woman one time who was shaved, and it was the biggest turn off for me. I felt like I was molesting a little girl and I had to tell her that I changed my mind about sex after we started.

I do trim because I have a bikini and I don't want it to hang out, and I do shave my legs and underarms in the Summer, only because it gets warm where I work and I sweat and get a rash, but all winter it's au natural.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

killerB said:


> I also find it very freaky that guys want you to shave there. My ex, was a male and he always was always hinting for me to shave my goodies. It was horrible! I felt like I was living with a child molestor wanna be or something.


It's softer. Sometimes hair can be coarse. And, if you want me to use my mouth, you better start trimming that jungle.

Don't worry. I'm certain child molestors aren't attracted to you.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

pianopraze said:


> It depends on how much you like receiving oral... when it is shaved it is sooo much nicer to perform oral on a female.


 

I have never had a woman refuse to give me oral because I have pubic hair. In fact I have heard things like "it holds your essence" and "your hair is so soft!". I also don't care if my partner has hair when I give to her. I am not caressing her hair after all, and I also use my hands and fingers so if hair did get in my way, I would simply move it aside. But honestly, to me it's part of the whole package.

Must be more of a guy preference. I wonder how much of this preference is based on teenage stints into pornos and girly magazines?


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Slider said:


> It's softer. Sometimes hair can be coarse. And, if you want me to use my mouth, you better start trimming that jungle.
> 
> Don't worry. I'm certain child molestors aren't attracted to you.


 

Thank God for small favors........:laughing:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

killerB said:


> I have never had a woman refuse to give me oral because I have pubic hair. In fact I have heard things like "it holds your essence" and "your hair is so soft!". I also don't care if my partner has hair when I give to her. I am not caressing her hair after all, and I also use my hands and fingers so if hair did get in my way, I would simply move it aside. But honestly, to me it's part of the whole package.
> 
> Must be more of a guy preference. I wonder how much of this preference is based on teenage stints into pornos and girly magazines?


Actually being bald down there makes you more sensitive. And I first learned that tip from a lesbian. That is why I started waxing. It's so easy for me to orgasm. :wink:


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

killerB said:


> I have never had a woman refuse to give me oral because I have pubic hair. In fact I have heard things like "it holds your essence" and "your hair is so soft!". I also don't care if my partner has hair when I give to her. I am not caressing her hair after all, and I also use my hands and fingers so if hair did get in my way, I would simply move it aside. But honestly, to me it's part of the whole package.
> 
> Must be more of a guy preference. I wonder how much of this preference is based on teenage stints into pornos and girly magazines?


 
As a teenager, I had a bad experience. No magazines or pornos were involved.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Why do so many people posting here think people shave JUST because society says so?

Seriously, you're no better than anyone else for not shaving. :/

Anyhow, I shave because I LOVE the way my skin feels, especially over the way my hair feels, and it looks better in my opinion. If the first thing you think of when you see a shaved vagina is "Prepubescent girl", I think you're the one with problems.

Oh, and my legs, my pits, and I shaved my arms before, but I didn't want to keep it up so I cut that out.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

killerB said:


> I have never had a woman refuse to give me oral because I have pubic hair. In fact I have heard things like "it holds your essence" and "your hair is so soft!". I also don't care if my partner has hair when I give to her. I am not caressing her hair after all, and I also use my hands and fingers so if hair did get in my way, I would simply move it aside. But honestly, to me it's part of the whole package.
> 
> Must be more of a guy preference. I wonder how much of this preference is based on teenage stints into pornos and girly magazines?


Dear ladies: please shave or be content with my fingers and/or toys. Last thing I want is to get pubs stuck in my nose, mouth or teeth... bleh.

I shave armpits, legs and privates. Not only it's a lot more hygienic but I also don't have to worry about my pubs getting caught between my underwear and my Evax pad. :dry:


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Slider said:


> As a teenager, I had a bad experience. No magazines or pornos were involved.


 



There you go then. One bad experience will make the whole apple barrel bad I always say!:wink: 

I was just curious if porno that is why men seem to like it shaved more. After all, women see adds in magazines and they seem to think that they need to be that thin to be beautiful. 

 Shaving is like any other preference, some like it and some don't. Kinda like BSMD, some like it and some don't. 

 I have friends from the Philipeans and she and her husband dehair all the time. They both told me that it's so hot over there that you sweat and feel nasty and that is why they all shave. In that context it makes alot of sence.


----------



## Dallas (Nov 7, 2009)

thirtiesgirl said:


> It's my private business and the only ones who know are the partners who I allow to see.


Useful posts are useful. O:


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jun 27, 2010)

Slider said:


> Can I see?


Only if I decide to have sex with you. As yet, you haven't done or said anything to convince me that I might want to.


----------



## Werewolfen (Sep 1, 2009)

:crazy:


----------



## Elan (Apr 22, 2010)

Werewolfen said:


> :crazy:


I would thank you, but I'm too horrified and disturbed to function at the moment.


----------



## brokendream (Jun 29, 2010)

I usually wax. It lasts longer than shaving, and if you do it yourself, it's cheaper than buying razor blades..


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Werewolfen said:


> :crazy:


Yup, this is exactly what I think of if I see all that hair jumping at me. :crazy:


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

brokendream said:


> I usually wax. It lasts longer than shaving, and if you do it yourself, it's cheaper than buying razor blades..


I have wanted to try waxing but I have very sensitive skin and no pain tolerance. Any tips?? 

I shave... And it's a huge pain but I feel a lot cleaner and more fresh. It's worth the hassle.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

brokendream said:


> I usually wax. It lasts longer than shaving, and if you do it yourself, it's cheaper than buying razor blades..


But if you do it yourself, can you be sure you get every nook and cranny? Plus, you miss the sensation of other's spreading your lips apart. :laughing: 


BehindSmile said:


> I have wanted to try waxing but I have very sensitive skin and no pain tolerance. Any tips??
> 
> I shave... And it's a huge pain but I feel a lot cleaner and more fresh. It's worth the hassle.


Yes, my tip is to have someone else wax you. That way it just gets done. The longer you wax, the easier it gets. It's like you build up a tolerance. First time will hurt more than future times. And if it's a good place, they will press there fingers there immediately afterwards or they cool you down. My body temperature is hot so I tend to melt the wax sometimes lol. I know they've cooled me off with wet towels. 

I go to very good salon because I get a discount from working at my gym. I think it's worth it to go to nice place. That is what I suggest if you are sensitive. They will help you. You want them to be licensed and make sure they use the best wax.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Only if I decide to have sex with you. As yet, you haven't done or said anything to convince me that I might want to.


I'm an INFJ...and I'll bring you a flower every week for the rest of my life.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

killerB said:


> They both told me that it's so hot over there that you sweat and feel nasty and that is why they all shave.


They obviously know more than I would, but anytime I choose to trim up my man area I actually feel sweatier. I guess because there's no longer anything whisking the moisture away. Maybe it's just not a sensation I'm used to. I really only do this sort of thing every once in a while.


----------



## Skewed (Jul 14, 2009)

I keep it trimmed close. I find it a distraction when someone needs to stop and get a hair out from between their teeth.


----------



## Werewolfen (Sep 1, 2009)

I own 2 Braun Foil Shavers, both are the same model, Braun 150 series with the single foil.









It gets anyplace I want smooth, my skull , face, pubic area. Electric Foil or Electric Rotary Shavers are rather useless and can be tedious to use IF- you let days pass by before using them again. They do well if you use them everyday or every other day at least. I would recommend to the ladies to get a Foil Shaver designed for men to use for their pubic and leg areas. They need to be cleaned and lubed to perform well, I use a can of Shaver Saver with mine.









I also use Afta Pre-Electric Shave lotion to get my electric shaver to get as close as possible,and I use it below the belt as well.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

snail said:


> I'm not convinced that every girl who shaves her legs, pits, or muff actually likes doing it, even if many do. I think some of us are just afraid of the social consequences of being hairy. Those who shave or wax because they like being hairless are authentic, but those who behave unnaturally out of fear are not. When I did it, it was completely fear-based, and was a miserable, painful chore that left me prickly and itchy with rashes all over. It was not something I ever enjoyed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Have a good time looking like a sasquatch then.



Sunless said:


> Legs and pits everyday. Otherwise I trim. Like someone else said, i think men who are only attracted to shaved pussies are creepy. Hairless vaginas usually belong to 9 year old girls.
> 
> I like hairy men though. I hate it when they shave...


To hell with that, hairless pussies are awesome. You are crazy girl.



pinkrasputin said:


> Actually being bald down there makes you more sensitive. And I first learned that tip from a lesbian. That is why I started waxing. It's so easy for me to orgasm. :wink:


Wow, you go both ways?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> Have a good time looking like a sasquatch then.


How about you don't insult someone who is a much bigger asset to this forum and to society in general than you could ever hope to be? It's her choice, and personally, I doubt she would even consider caring less about your opinion.



> Wow, you go both ways?


Straight people can talk to gay people, you know. It is just as likely that the lesbian is a friend of hers, but your tiny one-track mind couldn't really grasp that concept could it?


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> How about you don't insult someone who is a much bigger asset to this forum and to society in general than you could ever hope to be? It's her choice, and personally, I doubt she would even consider caring less about your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Straight people can talk to gay people, you know. It is just as likely that the lesbian is a friend of hers, but your tiny one-track mind couldn't really grasp that concept could it?


Ok first of all, I was only kidding with Skycloud. And also, I Pink Rasputin is a friend of mine of this site, and I just joke with her too. You need to cool your jets partner.


----------



## aevi23 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm a somewhat hairy guy... I keep a neatly trimmed beard because without it I have a baby face >.< I have always shaved my pubes, and recently I've started shaving my armpits and since then I've been significantly less smelly and barely ever get sweat stains on my shirts anymore... I am not a huge fan of body hair on anyone and my gf agrees, neither one of us wants to go flossing when we're down there!


----------



## StandardLawyer (Dec 21, 2009)

I shaved last night


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Shave myself? Shave myself? Why would I shave myself?
Seeing a vagina clearly is one thing, but who'd want to look at a penis? Pubic hair helps to keep me from having to look at that god-awful piece of anatomy...


----------



## JJMTBC (Jun 4, 2010)

I just like to be trim and neat, it's too uncomfortable to shave it all off.. but today, I was so mad at Lebron leaving Cleveland that I angrily trimmed and now it's all uneven.. i'll just have to keep the lights off.. or be extremely intoxicated and make sure the guy i'm with is also for the next couple of days, haha


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> Shave myself? Shave myself? Why would I shave myself?
> Seeing a vagina clearly is one thing, but who'd want to look at a penis? Pubic hair helps to keep me from having to look at that god-awful piece of anatomy...


LMAO!!!!!! 

Well a vagina is a damn ugly piece of anatomy too.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

kiwigrl said:


> LMAO!!!!!!
> 
> Well a vagina is a damn ugly piece of anatomy too.


What???? :shocked:

Oh no madame. Some of us think of it as the most beautiful flower, that needs watering every now and then :blushed: I encourage you to see yourself as beautiful as well. :wink:


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> What???? :shocked:
> 
> Oh no madame. Some of us think of it as the most beautiful flower, that needs watering every now and then :blushed: I encourage you to see yourself as beautiful as well. :wink:


It is so not beautiful and less so when you have dilated 10cm twice in your life to squeeze two kids out lol. But I'm ok with that because it serves a pleasurable purpose.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Pretty much as soon as I hit puberty (at 11), I started shaving my pubic hair. It just looked so gross to me :crazy: And that was before I knew that it was socially acceptable to shave it. (I tried to shave my arm hair too; that didn't go over well.) Ever since then, I've shaved. Not every day or all the time, but I kept it from getting out of hand.

Recently, I decided to try something new. I let a strip in the center grow out and just shaved the sides (and the area closest to the important bits, out of consideration). It looks so much better now that it has a shape to it. In fact, I think it looks really attractive roud:


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Lightning said:


> Pretty much as soon as I hit puberty (at 11), I started shaving my pubic hair. It just looked so gross to me :crazy: And that was before I knew that it was socially acceptable to shave it. (I tried to shave my arm hair too; that didn't go over well.) Ever since then, I've shaved. Not every day or all the time, but I kept it from getting out of hand.
> 
> Recently, I decided to try something new. I let a strip in the center grow out and just shaved the sides (and the area closest to the important bits, out of consideration). It looks so much better now that it has a shape to it. In fact, I think it looks really attractive roud:


 
Thanks. Now I need to take a cold shower.


----------



## brindin (Jul 2, 2010)

I shave down there. :wink:


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

A trim, yes.

One bit of advice to the guys: If you can go longer than 2-3 minutes and are with someone you trust enough to do without protection, think twice before shaving the shaft.


----------



## Werewolfen (Sep 1, 2009)

Mary Mary, quite contrary , trim that Twat , its so damn hairy !!!! Ohhhhhhhh !!!



...Dice Clay


----------



## entropy (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah. I shave down there once in a while. It's not a big deal if I'm not dating, but I still prefer not having much if any hair down there. If I'm dating then it's more of a priority.


----------



## Antithesis (May 10, 2010)

Yes, except my intimate area, which I just trim. I actually hate the feeling of being shaven.


----------



## INFJGirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow this thread is still going.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Personally, I don't shave, except the few facial hairs I have (doesn't look great) and mustache (gets irritating if it grows too long). But than again, I'm not that hairy. If I was Robin Williams hair or close to it I'd do it. But I have no hair on my back, stomach (except for a happy trail) and barely on my arms. So I'm fine...unless I ever get a girlfriend who wants something different. 

As far as woman go, yes I prefer them shaven but I'm not going to throw a fit if they don't. Unless they look like George of the Jungle. And I really don't care if a girl shaves her pussy or not. Turns me on either way, although I admit I don't like catching a hair in my mouth. However, the one thing I like when a woman shaves, is her arms. Legs can be covered and most of the time you don't notice (unless it's really hairy). But ever see a girl you like and she reaches her arm out and suddenly it's Wolverine!!!


----------

